# Nook Color Rooted - I Just Bought Two!



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

XDA, Android Central and others have reported that clever people have rooted the Nook color and installed various versions of Linux-based operating systems on them.
Everything is still in its early going, but $249 for a spiffy little Android-based tablet is just too good to pass up. 

http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/29/nook-color-finds-its-roots-angry-birds-say-yes/


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm itching to pick one up. Maybe for Christmas!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

If you're looking to get it rooted, then I'd strongly suggest making it sooner than later. I would expect B&N to be releasing a "fix" for this very soon.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I would suggest reading through the entire thread before attempting.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=857387


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

From Android Central: 
http://www.androidcentral.com/nook-color-tablet-you 
Decent article on the pros and cons.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I totally forgot about this thread.

The wife bought me a Nook Color for Christmas. I drunkenly rooted it about 24 hours later and I'm very happy with it. It's a stellar tablet, especially for the price.


----------



## knot (Feb 4, 2010)

Wife gave me a pandigital for christmas. Makes a great little droid tablet. Picked an extra one up at kohl's when they had them on clearance for $59.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I was waiting for the Motorola Xoom, but at $799 the Nook Color is looking very 
attractive.

http://www.androidcentral.com/minim...ola-xoom-800-and-htc-thunderbolt-250#comments


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> I was waiting for the Motorola Xoom, but at $799 the Nook Color is looking very
> attractive.
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/minim...ola-xoom-800-and-htc-thunderbolt-250#comments


Wow, they wouldn't quote prices at CES, but he seemed to hint that it would be at around the $500 mark. Even a rooted Nook wouldn't do it for me as there's only wi-fi and that does me no good when I'm at the airport.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Even a rooted Nook wouldn't do it for me as there's only wi-fi and that does me no good when I'm at the airport.


Bedrock International??


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Um, no, DFW, LAS, DTW, CIG, etc.

Dayton airport does have free wi-fi though as long as you're within 20 feet of the charging station.

Why do people assume there's free wi-fi everywhere??


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Wow, they wouldn't quote prices at CES, but he seemed to hint that it would be at around the $500 mark. Even a rooted Nook wouldn't do it for me as there's only wi-fi and that does me no good when I'm at the airport.


I haven't checked, but I'm going assume I'll be able to hotspot or tether the Nook (rooted) to my phone, as I do with my laptops.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Why do people assume there's *free* wi-fi everywhere??
> 
> Get off the internet and out of the house occasionally to visit the real world.


I think the key word is "free" which was left out of your original post .. That being said, I understood it completely. If you travel a lot, you don't want to pay every time your at the airport, especially when it's only for an hour or two at most.

3G would come in handy there.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> I haven't checked, but I'm going assume I'll be able to hotspot or tether the Nook (rooted) to my phone, as I do with my laptops.


Yes, I would also assume that would work.



Doug Brott said:


> I think the key word is "free" which was left out of your original post .. That being said, I understood it completely. If you travel a lot, you don't want to pay every time your at the airport, especially when it's only for an hour or two at most.
> 
> 3G would come in handy there.


Exactly.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Um, no, DFW, LAS, DTW, CIG, etc.
> 
> Dayton airport does have free wi-fi though as long as you're within 20 feet of the charging station.
> 
> Why do people assume there's free wi-fi everywhere??


With a rooted Droid in my pocket, I DO have free wifi everywhere


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I just saw in another forum that you can purchase $20 Groupons for $10 and they are accepted for the Nook, cutting the price in half. I already have one (not rooted yet), but thought I would pass it on. The Groupons are only available until tomorrow.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> I just saw in another forum that you can purchase $20 Groupons for $10 and they are accepted for the Nook, cutting the price in half.


It cuts $10 off the price - that's not in half.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Is there a limit to the number of groupons you can use?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> Is there a limit to the number of groupons you can use?


Yes, it's right on the front page of the linked site.

"Limit 1/person. Limit 1/trans."


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I saw that, but supposedly it doesn't really apply.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119953

However, reading the whole thread, it may (and it may depend on which store you visit, since there is some confusion) :shrug:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> I saw that, but supposedly it doesn't really apply.
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119953
> 
> However, reading the whole thread, it may (and it may depend on which store you visit, since there is some confusion) :shrug:


Ah yeah, I guess some stores aren't following the Groupon-posted rules.

Too much work and too much of a chance it doesn't work for me.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Bought one last night for the misses, while she was getting to know it, I d/l all the necessary files to an old 8GB MicroSD I had so as soon as she was done checking it out I had it up and running Honeycomb in no time  

Great little dual boot option there, I can screw with it on developer side with Android and she can boot to stock.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> Bought one last night for the misses, while she was getting to know it, I d/l all the necessary files to an old 8GB MicroSD I had so as soon as she was done checking it out I had it up and running Honeycomb in no time
> 
> Great little dual boot option there, I can screw with it on developer side with Android and she can boot to stock.


That's what I am doing also, pretty slick! There's a lot of unused space on my 8 GB microSD and I hope to be able to resize the user-space partition (currently 1.3 GB) to take advantage of it. The disk utility on my Mac says it can't resize it but supposedly Easeus (Windows) will handle the job so I will try on another computer. If that works, I also have a 16 GB card, which should give me plenty of space.

I have loaded both the Nook and Kindle reader apps, so I can still use it for the original purpose.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah, that's me next step opening that partition up and adding all the market goodies. I have a 32GB card to replace the 16 in my phone so I will be doing that also


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Easeus did a good job of allowing me to access all of the available memory on the SD card. I'm using the preview version of Honeycomb and there are a few issues which need to be worked out. 

I also rooted the NC's stock firmware which gives me access to the Android Market and a gazillion apps. Supposedly B&N will be coming out with an update in March which allows limited access to other apps.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, for under $150 after coupons this thing is neat. Nice V-day gift from my wife.

Sent from my rooted Nook Color using DBSTalk


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

For those of you still looking for one:

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/47729/ebay.com-nook-color-barnes-noble-wifi-ereader

CBARNESDD = $199 with free shipping. They will add your state sale tax.


----------

